# Its that time again.... Polar Vortex



## mellow (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like I should just be on the edge of it, which is a good thing, I am enjoying running the heat pump


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 7, 2014)

i'd always remembered it simpoly called a "dip in the jet stream"  i can recall seing this type of pattern on weather forcasts for years but until just recently i had never heard it called a "polar vortex"  methinks that name is akin to "woooh its scary" to sensationalize the effect


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2014)

I love it, everyone else gets scared and worried they will be cold, I know that if need be I can fire up the insert early and have the house a nice cozy 75 degrees.

I would get on a horse and ride through town shouting "the polar vortex is coming" just for kicks, but I don't have a horse


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 7, 2014)

The northernmost arrow is gonna get me!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 7, 2014)

I think it is here now. Cold wind steady at 10 and gusting to 35.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 7, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> i'd always remembered it simpoly called a "dip in the jet stream"  i can recall seing this type of pattern on weather forcasts for years but until just recently i had never heard it called a "polar vortex"  methinks that name is akin to "woooh its scary" to sensationalize the effect



what ever sells ratings.  I'm expecting them to call the next hurricane "Swirling Dragon Water Monster" Just for folks to tune in


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 7, 2014)

Polar vortex was described in 1853 and showed up here in 1952.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 7, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Polar vortex was described in 1853 and showed up here in 1952.


Did it ever leave?


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2014)

Snow in the forecast here for next Friday.  Looks like it is going to be an interesting winter. 

All this means to me is I need to spend my weekend behind the wheelbarrow loading wood from the backyard to the porch, was hoping to put that off.


----------



## Knots (Nov 7, 2014)

It's almost like...._winter_....or something.


----------



## Dix (Nov 7, 2014)

mellow said:


> I love it, everyone else gets scared and worried they will be cold, I know that if need be I can fire up the insert early and have the house a nice cozy 75 degrees.
> 
> I would get on a horse and ride through town shouting "the polar vortex is coming" just for kicks, but I don't have a horse




Well, you're not getting one of mine for an endeavor like that


----------



## Dix (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm in by Wednesday. 

Glad we're cleaning the chimneys Sunday. And processing a decent collection of 1 - 2 year old "too bigs".

*Note to self* Load back deck with fire wood, pronto !


----------



## fossil (Nov 7, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/listen-then-get-busy.133247/#post-1789698


----------



## Dix (Nov 7, 2014)

fossil said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/listen-then-get-busy.133247/#post-1789698




True.


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry for those that have to knuckle down and cope with this cold. Still, a month or so ago weren't there a lot of chants to "bring it on" and winter welcomings? Can't please all the people all the time.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 8, 2014)

Lows up here will be in the single digits soon after the snow rolls in. I knew these balmy days in the 30's would be gone soon. So long fall and hello arctic air!


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Nov 8, 2014)

just got to make it thru gun deer season and we can stick the fork in it,  call it a year and go into hibernation.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that!  I was outside all day today in a flannel shirt with a tee shirt underneath.  Was fine most of the day.  Started and ended the day with a 1920's vintage wool boy scout shirt jacket over that.

Our low tonight is only in the mid-30's, and our coldest nights so far only hit 28F.  Winter usually waits 'till mid-December, for us.


----------



## Knots (Nov 9, 2014)

We have a few more days in the 40's predicted.  It sure feels a lot different at noon than 5:00 PM lately.  I just got my chimney in yesterday.  Just in the nick of time!


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, winter has officially arrived. Here's the proof. I had to make a path to get to my woodshed/greenhouse!


Good luck with winter!




Andrew


----------



## Shari (Nov 9, 2014)

Yuck! - not looking forward to this winter but I did get our snowblower out yesterday and test it out.  We are forecast for snow early next week.

I repeat:  Yuck!


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 9, 2014)

Ha ha. Yuck indeed Shari. The worse part is that it caught lots of people off guard. The first 2-3 inches were pure slush, VERY heavy to move. Fluffy stuff on top. I spent 3 hours clearing snow (normally it takes me 1-1.5).


----------



## Shari (Nov 9, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> "........ pure slush, VERY heavy to move..




We have a riding mower with a snowblower attachment on it.  The blower was something I bought after hubby got sick.  He had been using a plow on the rider but I didn't seem to have much luck with the plow so a year later I bought a used blower attachment for the rider.  I LOVE the blower but that first winter apparently son & I didn't quite get the belts installed correctly because I kept burning out the belt.  Thinking I'd bought a lemon blower I learned that I could just use the blower as a very large/heavy plow and it actually worked better than the plow I had been using.  

Anyhow, a couple years down the line we finally got the blower fixed/attached correctly (and it works fantastic!) but if/when we get those really wet/heavy snowfalls I just use the blower like a plow - shove everything off the driveway and after it's in a pile I will pull up to it and blow it as far as it will go and then call it done. 

I've conquered winter - but that doesn't mean I like it.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 9, 2014)

I am always excited for winter: snowsports, wood burning, Christmas. But I am even more excited when it ends!!

Andrew


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 9, 2014)

Joful said:


> Sorry to hear that!  I was outside all day today in a flannel shirt with a tee shirt underneath.  Was fine most of the day.  Started and ended the day with a 1920's vintage wool boy scout shirt jacket over that.
> 
> Our low tonight is only in the mid-30's, and our coldest nights so far only hit 28F.  Winter usually waits 'till mid-December, for us.


I think this cold coming down will effect many. I just put my snow tires on The car for the season in snow that I didn't know we were supposed to get last night.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 9, 2014)

60s Mon & Tues here cold gets here next weekend  Tues nov 18 is showing a HIGH of 32


----------



## begreen (Nov 9, 2014)

That looks like quite a heavy dump for early Nov. So glad it's 2500 miles away.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> That looks like quite a heavy dump for early Nov. So glad it's 2500 miles away.



It was a heavy dump. And it's only going to get worse. That's what happens when you live 1 miles from an open bay that is 300 feet deep. Moisture in the air comes crashing down.

Andrew


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Nov 9, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Well, winter has officially arrived. Here's the proof. I had to make a path to get to my woodshed/greenhouse!
> 
> 
> Good luck with winter!
> ...


Better you than me, bro!


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 9, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## johneh (Nov 9, 2014)

Please do not send it my way PLEASE


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 9, 2014)

You had better like snow and cold if you live in canada. You get plenty of both.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 9, 2014)

The forecast now is for 15-20" of snow and then the cold comes in behind it. It's already 24 now. Yippee!


----------



## johneh (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh I like snow and cold but it is still to early .
We start to get it at the end of November and it don't leave till April
As they say around here we have six months of excellent ski dooing
and six months of so so ski dooing


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 9, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> You had better like snow and cold if you live in canada. You get plenty of both.


You guys seem to have a nice polar vortex your way too


----------



## Knots (Nov 10, 2014)

johneh said:


> Oh I like snow and cold but it is still to early .
> We start to get it at the end of November and it don't leave till April
> As they say around here we have six months of excellent ski dooing
> and six months of so so ski dooing



I was in Labrador in July and the locals were ski-dooing on the lake.  I guess every day is ski-do day.

From North West River:


----------



## mellow (Nov 10, 2014)

Got my racks locked and loaded over the weekend.  Both me and the squirrels were running around like madmen this weekend trying to stock up for the winter.

Bring it on.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 10, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It was a heavy dump. And it's only going to get worse. That's what happens when you live 1 miles from an open bay that is 300 feet deep. Moisture in the air comes crashing down.
> 
> Andrew



That's what we get just off the great lakes.  Lake effect snow bands.  Drive north on 81, sun shine then  wall of snow at 4" per hour, drive a mile further, sunshine.  That narrow band can either stay in one place and bury you, or slither north and south like a snake and...bury everyone!  Neat to drive into and out of.  Fortunately most CNY folks know how to drive in the stuff or hunker down and avoid it.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 10, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> The forecast now is for 15-20" of snow and then the cold comes in behind it. It's already 24 now. Yippee!


The primary trouble with living in such a climate is that wives feel no obligation to stay in shape for bikini season.  

... or husbands, for that matter.


----------



## semipro (Nov 10, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> i'd always remembered it simpoly called a "dip in the jet stream" i can recall seing this type of pattern on weather forcasts for years but until just recently i had never heard it called a "polar vortex" methinks that name is akin to "woooh its scary" to sensationalize the effect


Exactly.  I heard a meteorologist on the radio the other day saying the term is being misused by the media.  Imagine that.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 10, 2014)

Knots said:


> I was in Labrador in July and the locals were ski-dooing on the lake.  I guess every day is ski-do day.
> 
> From North West River:
> 
> View attachment 143805


LOL. They are a little extreme in Labrador.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 10, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> That's what we get just off the great lakes.  Lake effect snow bands.  Drive north on 81, sun shine then  wall of snow at 4" per hour, drive a mile further, sunshine.  That narrow band can either stay in one place and bury you, or slither north and south like a snake and...bury everyone!  Neat to drive into and out of.  Fortunately most CNY folks know how to drive in the stuff or hunker down and avoid it.


It would be nice if it dumped elsewhere for once.

It's not fun shovelling off a cenotaph so that people can partake in Remembrance Day ceremonies. Ack.

Andrew


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 10, 2014)

semipro said:


> Exactly.  I heard a meteorologist on the radio the other day saying the term is being misused by the media.  Imagine that.


 


i wouldnt go so far as saying they Are misrepresenting it, just using different descriptives ,

i would assume that if the jet stream is pushed down by a major storm it would be more sensible to call it a polar vortex, but if no major storm is present the jet stream still does these dips anyway


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 10, 2014)

We only had 127 cooling degree days last summer so yep, not many bikini clad wife's up here! Lol...
Here's what's going on in the neighborhood right now.


----------



## 7acres (Nov 10, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> We only had 127 cooling degree days last summer so yep, not many bikini clad wife's up here! Lol...
> Here's what's going on in the neighborhood right now.
> 
> View attachment 143866



Sweet ATV! Looks like you're ready for the coming weather. Beautiful stacks too! Purchased or accumulated personally?


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 10, 2014)

The least we can do (Canada) is share a Polar Vortex with you all since you're good at sharing Nor'Easters (see pic from this past weekend).
They are forecasting -6F and -9F in Edmonton this week during the night. I moved from there 8 years ago: the diesel in the ski hill grooming equipment was slush....in NOVEMBER.

Stay warm out there!

Wiscwoody: you're setup seems awesome!

Andrew


----------



## Knots (Nov 10, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> LOL. They are a little extreme in Labrador.



Hah!  It was 45 F and the wind was howling that day.  The Labradorians were swimming and laying on the beach!  I kept my motorcycling gear on.

When I was growing up, Maine was "up north".  After I got back from Labrador, Maine seemed more like "mid-coast".


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 10, 2014)

7acres said:


> Sweet ATV! Looks like you're ready for the coming weather. Beautiful stacks too! Purchased or accumulated personally?


I have 22 racks of all scrounge wood. Each rack holds about 1 1/2 face cord. Wood is easy to find up here. Just took the ATV into town to plow the apartment sidewalks. It wasn't easy to get there even on the Honda! We've gotten about 15" so far. I have the Honda and also I bought a Craftsman garden tractor with a 46" snow thrower. Pics later.


----------



## tarzan (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm happy and not many outside of this place would understand.

I did some reading and some say, don't call it a Polar Vortex, it's just air being pushed down from the Polar Vortex.

I don't have much of a reason to care other than it will be cold for at least a week.

We've got a new stove and with so many new stove owners in this place I'm betting I'm not the only one happy for the first real opportunity to let em rip.

The safety of burning wood depends more on the operator than most heat sources so, just as a reminder. Let's all remember to do our safety checks and be safe!


----------



## blades (Nov 11, 2014)

Nothing new about the weather at this time of year- just new buzz words.  Now you all down in the mid southern states have had some strange weather events this year, but around here things are pretty normal.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2014)

This crap about Polar Vortex, Polar Express 2014 and naming winter storms is just media gimickry. The early polar push is from the typhoon that made its way up to the arctic. Weather channel people get excited about stuff like this. We just bundle up and put another log on the fire.


----------



## tarzan (Nov 11, 2014)

begreen said:


> This crap about Polar Vortex, Polar Express 2014 and naming winter storms is just media gimickry. The early polar push is from the typhoon that made its way up to the arctic. Weather channel people get excited about stuff like this. We just bundle up and put another log on the fire.



Agreed. I can't even stomach to watch the weather channel anymore. They hype up small things and seem to get off a little to much on actual dangerous storms.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

This looked like the year I was going to make it to Thanksgiving for the first time. Looking at the forecast I am only gonna make it to tomorrow night without firing off. Closest I have ever made it though.

72 outside and headed for lows in the twenties and windy with flurries by Thursday. Dang it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

To our local weather guys' credit they are saying this isn't a Polar Vortex.


----------



## Seanm (Nov 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It would be nice if it dumped elsewhere for once.
> 
> It's not fun shovelling off a cenotaph so that people can partake in Remembrance Day ceremonies. Ack.
> 
> Andrew


My wife and I and two kids just came back from the ceremony here. The weather was nice. It was -14 c and no wind. We only have about 3 inches of snow so that part wasn't bad. I was worried that we would have north winds blowing 40 kms but it wasn't the case this year. I always feel for the older folks that are out there in the cold. I tell the kids if they can do it so can you! but really they don't fuss about it, they know the importance of showing our respect. Sitting in front of the stove right now but Im getting antsy to take the dog for a wintry walk in the bush. Staying below freezing all week with lows to -20 c and highs of -10 c. for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 11, 2014)

Seanm said:


> My wife and I and two kids just came back from the ceremony here. The weather was nice. It was -14 c and no wind. We only have about 3 inches of snow so that part wasn't bad. I was worried that we would have north winds blowing 40 kms but it wasn't the case this year. I always feel for the older folks that are out there in the cold. I tell the kids if they can do it so can you! but really they don't fuss about it, they know the importance of showing our respect. Sitting in front of the stove right now but Im getting antsy to take the dog for a wintry walk in the bush. Staying below freezing all week with lows to -20 c and highs of -10 c. for today and tomorrow.



Nice and warm in the Rockies eh? I think it is supposed to warm up next week.

It was nice of you to take your kids to the ceremony. Ours started early as all the veterans had already arrived. Due to the early start I was late (I was part of the ceremony). It was a cool -4C with light snow. Loved it.

Andrew


----------



## Hills Hoard (Nov 11, 2014)

i love seeing pics of the snow over there


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

This storm was a tough one being the snow is deep and heavy with moisture. It didn't help that I didn't get the chains on the ATV too. And it's nice if you can get a smaller introduction of snow so I can pack it down on the gravel and then use the snow blower just to blow snow instead of a mixture of snow and auger jamming gravel! The driveway is a long one at 800' and can be a pain to maintain... Good thing for many chains and winches though, they can sure help and were used a few times in the last two days freeing me from being stuck.... Again!


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

begreen said:


> Sorry for those that have to knuckle down and cope with this cold. Still, a month or so ago weren't there a lot of chants to "bring it on" and winter welcomings? Can't please all the people all the time.


I will never say "bring it on" ..... No way!! It comes on enough without messing with Mother Nature!


----------



## ChipTam (Nov 12, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Well, winter has officially arrived. Here's the proof. I had to make a path to get to my woodshed/greenhouse!
> 
> 
> Good luck with winter!
> ...


Hi Andrew,

   Looks like you guys got dumped on!  We spent a week ago Saturday crossing the Gulf of St. Laurence....last ferry for three days.  Boy, talk about rocking and rolling on the North Atlantic.  Lots of rain in southern New Brunswick on the Sunday but thankfully no snow.  Mid-coast Maine had some heavy wet snow.  Fellow hotel guests in Camden, Maine were mostly locals who had been without power for several days.  Arrived back in Michigan this past Monday to 60 degree weather.  Today, it's in the 30's!  Go figure?

Chip


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Chip!

Glad to hear that you made it back safe and sound. Another year done already eh?

The weather is wacko these days. If weather was a human, I'd vote that it was emotionally disturbed. From one extreme to the next.

Andrew


----------



## fossil (Nov 14, 2014)

Not what Bend Oregon should look like on the Ides of November


----------



## Jags (Nov 14, 2014)

Geez, fossil.  When did you move to Colorado?


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 14, 2014)

fossil said:


> Not what Bend Oregon should look like on the Ides of November
> 
> View attachment 144300


You're welcome (from Canada).

Just think, without the North Pole, there'd be no cold. No cold, no wood stoves and no hearth.com

Andrew


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 14, 2014)

I have 4 above F now so that's getting to where I'll have two or three fires a day. I see my original thread was merged into this one. I never use the term polar vortex. I think it's just over used for a cold front now. They used to say we were in for a Alberta Clipper once.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 14, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I am always excited for winter: snowsports, wood burning, Christmas. But I am even more excited when it ends!!
> 
> Andrew


Do you have a sled up there? i remember when I got my new XCSP 700 I had heard so much about the great snow conditions in Kabeck!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Nov 17, 2014)

WTF.  W-T-F.  I'm going to have to move.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 18, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Do you have a sled up there? i remember when I got my new XCSP 700 I had heard so much about the great snow conditions in Kabeck!


Unfortunately I don't have a sled. Too expensive for my blood. Nothing new under $10000, good sleds are $15000. I am not mechanic-savy enough to fix my own machines so a used one scares me!  BUT, a friend of mine left me his 2010 BRP Renegade e-tech 600 for 2 winters. What a blast I had

Andrew


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 18, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a sled. Too expensive for my blood. Nothing new under $10000, good sleds are $15000. I am not mechanic-savy enough to fix my own machines so a used one scares me!  BUT, a friend of mine left me his 2010 BRP Renegade e-tech 600 for 2 winters. What a blast I had
> 
> Andrew


I had to look that sled up to see what it is and I bet it was fun!

Still cold here in northern Wisconsin, it looks like 13 will be the high for the day. I'm thinking maybe I'll check the lake ice today to see if I can run the dogs on the lake. I need 5" but I'd like to see 7.


----------

